# Trigger?



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Do the stock glock triggers seem heavy to you when dry fired or is it just me?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

They're no different when dry firing or firing with live ammunition. There is much you can do to lighten, shorten, make more crisp, increase weight, removing the two-stage feeling, smooth out both stages, or just about anything else you might wish to see in your Glock trigger.

Every Glock I own has had its trigger modified by me to get to a weight and feel that is consistent among all of them and that satisfies my requirements for my carry guns. Such changes are simple to perform, inexpensive, and go a long way for me to deliver a trigger that works for me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Remember, though, that the Glock trigger action, heavy though it might be, is the only safety device on the gun.
The only other safety device available to you is the two pounds of soft tissue that resides between your ears. :yawinkle:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Remember, though, that the Glock trigger action, heavy though it might be, is the only safety device on the gun.
> *The only other safety device available to you is the two pounds of soft tissue that resides between your ears.* :yawinkle:


Very good Steve, I like that!


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

When ever I dry fire my guns I check for loaded like 4 times. The alarms keep going off in my head as I start to pull the trigger if I'm in the house.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Remember, though, that the Glock trigger action, heavy though it might be, is the only safety device on the gun.
> The only other safety device available to you is the two pounds of soft tissue that resides between your ears. :yawinkle:


Well actually there are three safeties designed into the Glock. But your point is true in that the trigger is essentially naked*. So mechanically, your best friend is a quality holster that protects the trigger or as you say, use that thing between your ears first and foremost.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Making the trigger smoother is a good thing. I have a NDZ performance spring kit in mine with stock trigger bar. Not much lighter in pull weight but a heck of a lot smoother and super crisp reset for $12.00.......


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

I immediately thought of Roy's horse.

Please be safe 
Joethebear


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. Me, too...
And Dale had Roy stuffed as well. :yawinkle:


----------

